# [SOLVED] How to make VPN and LAN work simultaneously



## neversaynever (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, I need help for a problem I couldn't figure out myself, and found no help on the net either.

Let me explain the situation. I'm a design student, and I frequently need to take renders of animations. I thought it would be very nice if I could use another computer to help mine, and it turns out that it can. I set up the C4D render server and client and on my LAN of several computers, simultaneous rendering works fine. But I also want to add a computer which is not in my home to my network. I set a VPN server on my main computer and upon testing it worked with no problems as well. 

Then there comes my problem. I set up VPN client and connected it to my network, and my main computer gave the away computer 192.168.1.10. So I have the computer on my network now. C4D render client needs to reach render server at my main computer. but the away computer is connected to the internet via a router and it uses ethernet port, so I have another LAN interfering me. when I try to reach the server which is on the vpn, the away computer searches that address in its own lan and returns server not found error. How can I specify which network is to be searched when I write a specific IP address?

I'm clueless. I'd be extremely grateful for any help. 

ps. there is actually an ip interference: server is located at vpn's 192.168.1.3 and away computer is located at its own lan's 192.168.1.3. if possible I don't want to change ip's because it was quite painful to set up ports to allow C4D render to pass through.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: How to make VPN and LAN work simultaneously*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You don't have any option but change the IP, you may change it on either one. It has to be on a different subnet as well, so if one is 192.168.1.3, the other IP need to be a 192.168.0.5. Are you using a VPN device to connect?


----------



## neversaynever (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: How to make VPN and LAN work simultaneously*

I'm not sure what are you mentioning as VPN device but my network has a vpn server and a vpn client. Yes, I found out that if I change the subnet it works. But I then lost all access to the internet on the client machine since vpn was then the preferred way to connect to the internet. I tried a few solutions like unticking use default vpn gateway to no avail. I then found out Cinema 4D clients does not have to be in the same network, It works just as good if I use server's IP address and route the port to my server in the network. So, problem solved. Thanks anyway.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: How to make VPN and LAN work simultaneously*

Glad that you got it all sorted out and thanks for the update.


----------

